# Enter The Dragon Restaurant Homage



## Daniel_BMS (Jun 5, 2012)

What movie did Brandon Lee star in, that had Jeff Imada as the choregrapher, that expertly recreate the vibe of the underground guard-battle scene from _Enter The Dragon_, somehow hitting a note of poignancy amid the carnage.


----------



## Steve (Jun 5, 2012)

Daniel_BMS said:


> What movie did Brandon Lee star in, that had Jeff Imada as the choregrapher, that expertly recreate the vibe of the underground guard-battle scene from _Enter The Dragon_, somehow hitting a note of poignancy amid the carnage.


Are you thinking of Rapid Fire?


----------



## Daniel_BMS (Jun 5, 2012)

I only have that summary and I need to find out which movie matches that summary.


----------

